# Kernel Panic (unrecovered I/O error)



## SVendetta (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got an Intel-based last-generation MacBook Pro, and I've just downloaded FreeBSD 7.2

I've also downloaded *The FreeBSD Handbook*, and tried installing the operating system following the instructions.

Everything goes well up until the point where the files have to be written to disk. I get a kernel panic error message, as seen in the attached image. 

I've tried many variants, and nothing is working. I've firstly downloaded the *7.2-RELEASE-i368-disc1.iso* image, and now I'm trying the *7.2-RELEASE-i368-dvd1.iso* image. 

I'm running it into VirtualBox on OS X Leopard, as I couldn't do without the handbook. I haven't burnt the image on a disc, I'm mounting from my HDD.

From what I've managed to understand, there's an error reading or writing the files from the image to the (virtual) disk. The first folder to give the error on a full installation is *docs*. The next one is *manpages*. I then tried running a custom install, choosing what I want to install. I've only installed the kernel and the GENERIC thing, which were required, together with other things which looked important to me (the slib, lib, usr, and so on. things I know are related to file systems). But I get the same error at some *sddlc* file, or something like that, I can't recall the name entirely. I know a version of the file without the *s* at the beginning is something provided by Sun Microsystems.

What can I do about this? I really want to start using FreeBSD, and dive more under the hood of operating systems theory.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

Did I understand you correctly, you try to install FreeBSD under VirtualBox emulator?


----------



## MG (Aug 13, 2009)

It might be a damaged ISO-file or Virtualbox, causing this I/O error.
Do you have an internet connection on that machine? I would try to install "the smallest distribution possible" from ftp if it's possible. If it works you can at least boot your virtual machine.

edit: Here's a guy who says he fixed it by changing his virtual disk from IDE to SATA:
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19447&start=0


----------

